# Replace von Leerzeichen



## FreshD (8. Mrz 2012)

Hey Leute
bei eine Programm von mir ist es ganz wichtig, das in einem String keine Leerzeichen sind.
Der Code 
	
	
	
	





```
String text = cnumber.getStringCellValue().replaceAll(" ", "");
```
 funktioniert aber nicht.
Hat jemand einen Rat?
LG FreshD


----------



## Gast2 (8. Mrz 2012)

Der replace funktioniert. Was aber 
	
	
	
	





```
cnumber
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
getStringCellValue()
```
 machen ist aus deinem Code nicht ersichtlich.


```
System.out.println("A     B  C D".replaceAll(" ", ""));
```


----------



## vanny (8. Mrz 2012)

[OT]Du hast da einen Buchstaben im Threadtitel vergessen!
Replack von Leerzeichen ist IMHO stark vom Zuckerkonsum abhängig [/OT]

Mach doch mal

```
System.out.println(cnumber.getStringCellValue());
```
vor der Stringzuweisung.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## Schandro (8. Mrz 2012)

[TIPP]Wenn du nicht mithilfe von RegEx matchen willst, benutz lieber replace statt replaceAll[/TIPP]


----------



## FreshD (9. Mrz 2012)

vanny hat gesagt.:


> [OT]Du hast da einen Buchstaben im Threadtitel vergessen!
> Replack von Leerzeichen ist IMHO stark vom Zuckerkonsum abhängig [/OT]
> 
> Mach doch mal
> ...



Ja hab ich vorher und nachher gemacht. Es gibt beidesmal das Leerzeichen mit aus.


----------



## Michael... (9. Mrz 2012)

FreshD hat gesagt.:


> Ja hab ich vorher und nachher gemacht. Es gibt beidesmal das Leerzeichen mit aus.


Sicher, dass es sich um Leerzeichen handelt und nicht etwa um sonstige Whitespaces?
Probier mal 
	
	
	
	





```
replaceAll("\\s", "")
```


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2012)

umfassende Testmethode, was ist deine Ausgabe dort?

```
public class Test {

    public static void main(String[] args)    {
        test("hallo welt");
    }

    static void test(String st)  {
        System.out.println("teste: " + st.length() + ", " + st);
        for (char c : st.toCharArray())    {
            if (c == ' ')   {
                System.out.println("Leerzeichen gefunden (vor replace)");
            }
        }
        st = st.replace(" ", "");
        System.out.println("nach replace: " + st.length() + ", " + st);
        for (char c : st.toCharArray()) {
            if (c == ' ')   {
                System.out.println("Leerzeichen gefunden (nach replace)");
            }
        }
        System.out.println("Ende test");
    }
}
```


----------



## FreshD (9. Mrz 2012)

ja es ist ein Leerzeichen in einer Excel-Tabelle, vlt stimmt das mit dem White-Space, hab das "Leerzeichen" mal weggemacht und wieder hingetan, jetzt funktionierts


----------



## faetzminator (9. Mrz 2012)

Ich verwende normalerweise [c]replaceAll("\\s+", "")[/c] um alle Whitespace Charaters (" ", \t, \n, \r, ...) zu entfernen.


----------

